# idea



## Majimaune (Dec 8, 2005)

hey movie peoples of the world i need to come up with an idea ( for school)
so i was wondering if you could help me
i wont say it was my idea and ill say it was you who gave me the info
help me please 

Majimaune Leganimdok


conditions apply i may mix and match
my real name is geoffrey so feel free to use it


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 8, 2005)

An idea, eh? Any chance you could be more specific?


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 8, 2005)

Indeed. An idea for what, exactly?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 8, 2005)

How about all the big elephants get in the middle of the ring and balance on a tiny rubber ball, each elephant stacked one on top of the other, until all the big elephants are stacked there, and then we have the small, clumsy elephant with the big ears jump from a spring board and land on top of the pyramid and wave a flag?

Huh?

Sound good?

No. .. 

Ok. ..


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 8, 2005)

And you know if the crowd cheers when your elephant jumps twenty feet they'll cheer twice as hard when he jumps forty feet. Make it fifty - a hundred! - no, a thousand!

Australians don't have feelings anyway. They're made of rubber.

Or you could try to narrow down the playing field?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 8, 2005)

How about killing your classmates and selling their organs for beer money?


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 9, 2005)

ausies are not made of rubber or i for one and Noldor_returned and asrastia for some others
guys i cant have elephants and it might be a bit hard selling organs for beer money 
would it help if i gave you the location which is a sof course but we have a bush (typical australian bush if you nkow what i mean) and a pool a field and bushes every where
try to give me ideas with PEOPLE (about 15) in them

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 9, 2005)

Gther fourteen people and stand in a perfect circle around a bush. In turn each person remarks, "Hark, look at the beautiful...____" as in,
"Hark, look at the beautiful tree!"
"Hark, look at the beautiful pool!"
Until the fifteenth person, who is hiding in the bush with a bucket of water, springs forth and soaks a target of his choice. Everyone then laughs and chases him/her while remarking on the carefree joys of life.


----------



## Corvis (Dec 9, 2005)

Ha,ha,ha. What's going on in this thread? What type of idea do you need Majimaune?


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 9, 2005)

Fifteen people?
Are you asking for party games?


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 10, 2005)

Corvis said:


> Ha,ha,ha. What's going on in this thread? What type of idea do you need Majimaune?


What, are you stupid? We need an _idea_. How can you not know what am _idea_ is?!?   

And the award for most random thread of 2005 goes to....


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 10, 2005)

well if you keep bugging me for a theme or something like that heres some rules that may help and a start of a idea i got if you can work on it i havent got very far
1. cant be to much like lotr
2. must be in morden times
heres my idea
theres people fishing in a river and then they hear a noise in the bushes but take it as nothing
thats as far as i have gotten so far

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------



## Corvis (Dec 10, 2005)

Wolfshead said:


> What, are you stupid? We need an _idea_. How can you not know what am _idea_ is?!?
> 
> And the award for most random thread of 2005 goes to....


 
What!? I'm not stupid, look at the first two replies. They didn't know what was going on either. But if you want an idea here: and apple and a orange are having an argument. Soon a banana steps in and hit's the two over their heads with a baseball bat and makes them go for icecream. The end.


----------



## e.Blackstar (Dec 10, 2005)

Majimaune said:


> well if you keep bugging me for a theme or something like that heres some rules that may help and a start of a idea i got if you can work on it i havent got very far
> 1. cant be to much like lotr
> 2. must be in morden times
> heres my idea
> ...



But what is this idea _for_, Majimaune? What's the _point_? Is it for a story?


----------



## Hammersmith (Dec 10, 2005)

e.Blackstar said:


> But what is this idea _for_, Majimaune? What's the _point_? Is it for a story?


Is it a great overgrown dwarf that has cut of its beard? What is it, what _is _it?

I vote that it's for a school activity. Try playing a giant game of twister and incorporate five snakes and ladders boards, two decks of cards and the questions from Balderdash.

If I'm wrong, I vote we hang Majimaune by the neck from the nearest wallaby until he tells us what sort of idea he wants.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 11, 2005)

From his vague hints I think he may be asking us to plan out a real life role playing game or real life play or something. . .


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 11, 2005)

Corvis said:


> What!? I'm not stupid, look at the first two replies. They didn't know what was going on either.


I feel you were mis-interpreting me there, Corvis. I was joking. Apologies if that confused you, but there was a  at the end of it


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 12, 2005)

How about (this may not make sense) you get 50 people all wanting to go to the toilet, and they start having mirages of toilets for eg: someone who can't swim sees a toilet in the middle of this huge lake, and swims to it, only to find it was just a matress or some other random object.
No...well I don't know...


----------



## Noldor_returned (Dec 13, 2005)

I have a better idea...
A MODERN CHRISTMAS!!!
Time's continue, so here we go...

The angel rings Mary and the shepherds on mobile phones (or for you Americans cell phones). The three wise men see a neon sign instead of a star, and they take gifts of gold, stock market shares and money to be put away until Jesus is 18, for university. There is no room at the Hotel, and Mary gives birth in a barn and Jesus is put in a bath.

I don't know, but you can change anything you want.


----------



## Majimaune (Dec 13, 2005)

thats good NR but might not be possible (severale reasons some of which you might know) but thanks any way

Majimaune Leganimdok


----------

